
Trolley Problem - tosh
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trolley-Problem
======
_Microft
Yeah, low effort comments are discouraged and so but this video is just too
good to not post it in this context:

[https://imgur.com/VNfLFfJ](https://imgur.com/VNfLFfJ)

------
etaioinshrdlu
Why is the German article posted? English:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trolley_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trolley_problem)

~~~
tosh
thanks, I did not notice it wasn't english :)

